# A couple newb questions



## creature (Dec 8, 2013)

First off, hello all. I'm new to the world of advanced slingshotting but have used wrist rockets my whole life. I'm an avid outdoorsman and have been shooting my whole life and reloading/casting for over a decade. I look forward to learning from you folks.

I've looked all over this site and couldn't find the answers i was looking for and was hoping you guys could help.

I know there are probably purests in the slingshot world that favor non-wrist brace slingshots and I definitely appreciate that. That being said, is it easier to be more accurate and stable with a wrist brace? Aside from taking up more space, is there any negatives to using a brace? I just want a slingshot that is most conducive to consistancy and power. I'm not bound by any restrictive laws that would prevent use of a wrist brace.

Aside from the obvious appearence difference, how are over-the-top slingshots different from through-the-fork designs? I'm mainly looking for a slingshot that i could use for taking small game and target work. Which design would be better for me?

Does anyone have experience with Tripwireslingshots slingshots on ebay? The one I'm looking at is made with HDPE and uses theraband gold bands. I'm not sure which grip style(thumb hold or pinch hold) I will prefer so I was hoping to get one that could accomidate both.

This is the one I'm looking at:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SNIPER-HDPE-Theraband-Gold-Slingshot-catapult-/141122383113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20db8cad09

Would that work for my needs? Would I be better off getting something else? My only limiting factor right now is that I need to purchase with paypal.

Final question: I cast lead handgun bullets already so I will probably just get a Lee mould for casting round balls for slingshot ammo. What diameter ball wouold be best for shooting rabbits? Could i use a bigger ball that could be used for larger game(in a survival setting) or would that limit the penetration capeablilty for rabbit?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

As for the wrist brace thing, it sort of just depends. Some shooters like them, others don't. I personally am fine without a wrist brace. I've never used one with a wrist brace though. With OTT slingshots, you flip them to get them to go over the top. And you might like OTT, you might like TTF. It's based on the individual. No one style of shooting is necessarily better. Experiment a little to see what you like. As for the rabbit hunting, big ammo's probably better. It'll carry more force and dump it all into the rabbit, effectively killing it. Welcome to SSF!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I think many shooters find a supported grip as good as or better than a wrist-braced SS. The wrist-braced ones are illegal in the police state of NY (where I live), so that kind of settles that hash here. As for OTT vs. TTF--as said above, that's a personal preference thing and you'll find out how you feel about it only through experimentation. As for what to buy--check the SimpleShot and Pocket Predator websites (see the Manufacturers Forum section in this forum). I have a Scout from SS and a Hathcock Target Sniper from PP, they're both good and I recommend them both. Just a personal thing, but&#8230; I'd recommend buying from a known maker/vendor like SS or PP rather than via Ebay. I feel better about dealing with an established "full service dealer" than an Ebay deal. Good luck with whatever you chose to do.

Edit---Check the Reviews section in this forum. You'll find a lot of input on a lot of different makes/models there. The time you spend doing research there will be well spent.


----------



## creature (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking I'll go with the through-the-fork style in that case as that's what I'm used to.

What are the best wrist brace models available? I'd like to get the most powerful model available. I have a Barnett Black Widow right now and am not too impressed with it.

What diameter balls do you guys suggest?

I've looked at both Simpleshot and Pcket Predator. They are both nice but I'm not sure if either of them take paypal...


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Check out major slingshots on eBay. He makes some Out of of hdpe and they look awesome. You can check the hunting section for good set ups. For lead I here 41 caliber is good, but 50 would be just as good if it is any easier for you to get. Remember it is not the slingshot it is the bands if you like the ergonomics of the black widow you could just put different bands then it would be ready to hunt with.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i cast 36 on up to 50 lee has the 18 cavity 000 that i use a lot and the powers going to come from your bands


----------



## creature (Dec 8, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> Check out major slingshots on eBay. He makes some Out of of hdpe and they look awesome. You can check the hunting section for good set ups. For lead I here 41 caliber is good, but 50 would be just as good if it is any easier for you to get. Remember it is not the slingshot it is the bands if you like the ergonomics of the black widow you could just put different bands then it would be ready to hunt with.


I couldn't find any "major slingshots" on ebay. The only HDPE ones i could find were from tripwireslingshots. I can get whatever size diameter I want, I have a thousands of pounds of lead in my shop, I just need a mould. 

Tripwireslingshots use thermabands, are those the way to go for the heavy ammo? I'm thinking I'll get them double banded.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you can put flat bands on the black widow


----------



## creature (Dec 8, 2013)

Do you have a link to any instructions on how to attach flat bands to the black widow? I was thinking I could just use zip ties and JB weld. Could maybe even snip the zip ties so I could have a makeshit sight.

I have a .500 1/2in Lee mould on the way. What band setup would you guys recommend for this ammo?

Thanks for the help gents, I appreciate it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have a 30-06 that i tie flat bands on with strips of flat bands like you would a over the top ss and i use dubble Tbg cut 91/2 long with 1inch to 3/4 taper ? have you looked into makeing a slingshot yourself.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

You have quite a few questions...

I would encourage you to get a Hathcock Target Sniper (HTS), it doesn't have a wrist brace... but you could easily use a lanyard instead.

You can purchase it here:

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

If you check out my review here, you can see it's good for people starting out, and I provide links to shooting the HTS, and taking game with it.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28094-review-hathcock-target-sniper-video/

As for ammo... I have tried 8mm lead, 10mm lead, 3/8's steel, 7/16 steel, 1/2 steel, and most recently... hex nuts. I despise steel for hunting, and have only used it when I have ran out of lead. Out of everything here, I have found 10mm lead to be the best. It doesn't feel to big in the pouch (Which is really a matter of preference), but packs a punch.

This is where I ordered my mold:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALL-LEAD-SINKER-MOULD-FISHING-WEIGHT-MOULDS-/330828892935

I'm only speaking from my own experience here and it may not apply to you, but I do hope this may help you in some way.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I will disagree with CM and say that the HTS is too large for my taste and is a dedicated side shooter and I am not a side shooter. It is a fine slingshot and is well thought of by a lot of people, just does not fit my shooting style.

The thing about slingshots is that almost everyone is different and develops their own style so it is very hard, next to impossible, for someone to suggest a slingshot that would be right for you, they can tell you what they prefer but whether you like it or not is up in the air. I did not see anyone mention a natural, a forked tree branch that you cut and finish yourself. It is just as accurate and powerful as any commercial slingshot, free, except for your time, and gives you a chance to find your style without spending a bunch of money. Just like ghost said above, the power comes from the bands not the frame, if you have average strength you can get plenty of power for small game hunting with no wrist brace.

The 1/2" will work fine for hunting, I have taken a lot of game with 1/2" lead. As far as bands, I shoot double theraband gold and .030 latex, tapered 20mm to 15mm for my draw I cut them 9" overall length. Again you will more than likely have to do some experimenting in order to find what works for you.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i agree with august. the only way your going to know what works for you is to shoot a few different slingshots and thats where your better off making your own. shoot one with low forks or high forks. shoot hammer style, 45*, or side. bands or tubes. tapered or straight cut. small tube or thick tube. with a lanyard or with out. ergo or straight handle. pinch grip, thumb brace or loose grip with a lanyard. there are many options. the only to know is to just shoot. for now just go by what you hate about your black widow and make improvements on them. you might want narrower forks . or a better grip. a better line of sight. for all we know, a natural may be the perfect slingshot for you. or a plywood catty. or maybe even a overpriced slingshot. its all down to your preference and experiences.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

August West said:


> The thing about slingshots is that almost everyone is different and develops their own style so it is very hard, next to impossible, for someone to suggest a slingshot that would be right for you...


Boy---that's the truth! I started research and studying here four months ago and I'm still trying to figure that one out for myself. Oddly enough, I find the HTS

just right for my XXL hand. Still haven't figured out the vertical vs. side shooting or OTT vs. TTF quandaries, though. Maybe next year (?)...


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Can i chip in a newb SSF question too ? Whats with all the badges, what does the card cutter mean ? I searched a forum for card cutting cutter cut ..nothing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

art of shooting you have to cut a playing card in half truned side ways at 33 feet on video


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I shot OTT with what I made ... got a PP Hathcock and it is TTF, first shot hit the can ... a joy to shoot ...


----------



## creature (Dec 8, 2013)

What do you guys think of this slingshot/bow?

http://www.chiefaj.com/national_slingshot_assocation.htm

or

http://www.supershooting.com/KC-Features.html

Seems a little pricey. I wonder if something similar could be had(or made) for less?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

creature said:


> What do you guys think of this slingshot/bow?
> 
> http://www.chiefaj.com/national_slingshot_assocation.htm
> 
> Seems a little pricey. I wonder if something similar could be had(or made) for less?


Easy enough to make something very similar for not much money.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

creature said:


> What do you guys think of this slingshot/bow?
> 
> http://www.chiefaj.com/national_slingshot_assocation.htm
> 
> ...


I think the Chief AJ HFX has been talked about quite a bit before. If I remember correctly, MCQ Bushcraft had said the aluminum on the HFX bent under the pressure of using his hunting tube set-up.

August is right, no one even mentioned just using a natural fork. There free and will work just fine.

Is there a reason you're keen on a wrist brace?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Imo all of the offerings from Simple Shot, A+ and Pocket Predator are much better than the Chief AJ. A+ has a nifty arrow shooting method if that is what you are after.


----------



## creature (Dec 8, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> creature said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think of this slingshot/bow?
> ...


I'm not especially keen on a wrist brace. I'm only keen on getting the most accurate, powerfull slingshot I can. I understand that accuracy is dependent on an individual's ability to apply technique. I am just looking for a good base that I can build on. I tried to contact the gentleman that owns Pocket Predator Slingshots to see if he took paypal and haven't heard back from him yet. I'm a little impatient so I ordered this one with double therabands:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HELLCAT-TTF-HDPE-4-types-of-bands-Hunting-Theraband-Gold-Slingshot-survival-/131046198634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e82f64d6a

From messing around with my current wrist rocket I think the side grip will be more comfortable for me. I also oredered a Chinese one that will allow me to use a hammer/pinch/thumb grip.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Wholesale-3pcs-lot-Mad-Bull-Dual-use-Slingshot-with-Compass-Outdoor-Hunting-Hunter-Pocket/548558797.html


----------

